# Jagd auf den Thunfisch



## ragbar (15. April 2021)

Echter Bonito und (verschlüsselt,aber nachhaltige) Herkunft Indischer Ozean steht immer auf den billigsten Thun- Fischdosen im Discounter-

nicht, daß da noch irgendwie ein Zusammenhang zu dem Artikel besteht.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

Ich würde nicht mal so weit weg gehen. Atlantik, und Mittelmeer mal eine Zeit komplett schützen bis sich die Bestände erholt und stabilisiert haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht mal so weit weg gehen. Atlantik, und Mittelmeer mal eine Zeit komplett schützen bis sich die Bestände erholt und stabilisiert haben.


Wunschdenken!
In den Ländern die hier behandelt werden gibt es keine Sozialhilfe, die Leute müssen fischen damit sie Ihre Familien versorgen können. 
Die fetten Gewinne werden dann später in der Handelskette gemacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wunschdenken!
> In den Ländern die hier behandelt werden gibt es keine Sozialhilfe, die Leute müssen fischen damit sie Ihre Familien versorgen können.
> Die fetten Gewinne werden dann später in der Handelskette gemacht!
> 
> Jürgen


oh oh, und was ist mit den großen Thunen, die mittlerweile wieder in der Nordsee gefangen werden?
Das sind Dänen und Norweger, die da eine Quote haben. So weit ich weis.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wunschdenken!
> In den Ländern die hier behandelt werden gibt es keine Sozialhilfe, die Leute müssen fischen damit sie Ihre Familien versorgen können.
> Die fetten Gewinne werden dann später in der Handelskette gemacht!
> 
> Jürgen



Wenn ein materiell armer, glücklicher Fischer aufs Meer fährt, um seine Familie zu ernähren, reichen ihm paar Fische pro Tag, um seine Familie zu ernähren. 
Davon werden die Bestände nicht bedroht. Was gewisse Eingeborenenstämme traditionell so halten - und jahr-tausende funktionierte.
Das hat schon andere Gründe, als den einheimischen armen Angler, mit Schnur und Haken. 

Ein Grund könnte der drastische anstieg der Weltbevölkerung sein.
Ein Weiterer, der Bedarf an neuen Konsummärkten der unserer westlichen Welt, welcher diese Menschen erst drauf bringt, unnötiges Zeug zu haben, den man sich nur leisten kann, wenn man mehr fängt, als an selber verzehrt.
Seit man weis, das Ressourcen erschöpflich sind, können es sich, zumindest die reicheren Staaten leisten, ökologische Ansätze zu denken und auszuprobieren.
Ob da was Probleme verlagern, und anderes löst, wird sich zeigen.
Ebenso ist die Weltpolitik etwas komplexer, als das man gewisse Probleme als Land alleine Lösen könnte.
Beispiel: selbst wenn D keine Indischozeanischen Thun mehr käufe, bliebe der dann im Wasser oder würde er von anderen Ländern angefordert?

Eine große Herausforderung ist und bleibt die hohe und stetig steigende Weltbevölkerung, an der der Verbrauch ja gekoppelt ist.
Aber auch das wird, soweit sich der Mensch nicht selber beherrschen kann, früher oder später die Natur übernehmen. 

Jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass die Menschen ein pfiffiges Völkchen sind und Lösungen finden werden.
Was man ja jetzt schon am Zusammenhang von Corona und Klima sieht. 

PS: Sozialhilfe ist eine Hilfe und keine Lösung. Schade, wenn es jemand in Anspruch nehmen muss. Denke, die wenigsten suchen sich das aus. 
Hab einige kennen gelernt, Leider traue ich diesen Menschen nicht mehr, ohne kontinuierlichen Beistand zu, wieder in einem Beruf Fuß zu fassen.
(Psychischer, Körperlicher knax.)


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

Über die Quote in der Nordsee kann uns MeFo-Schreck sicherlich etwas genauer unterrichten.


----------



## Fruehling (15. April 2021)

Es ist auch in diesem Falle nicht der "drastische Anstieg der Weltbevölkerung", sondern der schier unstillbare Fisch- und Fleischhunger der westlichen Industrienationen. Im Zusammenhang mit den Thunfischen allen voran: Japan.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh oh, und was ist mit den großen Thunen, die mittlerweile wieder in der Nordsee gefangen werden?
> Das sind Dänen und Norweger, die da eine Quote haben. So weit ich weis.


Halb richtig!
Die Dänen hätten gerne eine haben aber *noch keine,* die müssen sie sich erst innerhalb der EU verhandeln, das kann noch dauern.
Die Norweger habe seit Jahren eine vergleichsweise moderate "Probe-Quote" für die Bluefins  die in den letzten Jahren von Anfangs knapp 30 Tonnen auf letztes Jahr irgendwo um die 80 Tonnen (muss ich noch mal checken) anstieg


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Halb richtig!
> Die Dänen hätten gerne eine haben aber *noch keine,* die müssen sie sich erst innerhalb der EU verhandeln, das kann noch dauern.
> Die Norweger habe seit Jahren eine vergleichsweise moderate "Probe-Quote",für die Bluefins  die in den letzten Jahren von Anfangs knapp 30 Tonnen auf letztes Jahr irgenwo um die 80 Tonnen (muss ich noch mal checken) anstieg


Danke fürs Richtigstellen.
Jedenfalls zählen beide wohl nicht zu den armen Ländern


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. April 2021)

Wobei natürlich der Bluefin nicht *der Thunfisch* ist, der in dem ursprünglichen Thread das Thema ist  
Dass der europäische/nordatlantische Bluefin in den letzten 15 Jahren ein bisher so bemerkenswertes "Comeback" hinlegen konnte, lag daran, dass in den Laichgebieten im Mittelmeer ein *totaler Schutz* beschlossen  und wohl auch hinreichend konsequent durchgezogen/durchgesetzt  wurde.
Wer mehr darüber wissen will, sollte sich mal durch diesen Thread https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/thune-bonitos-in-der-ostsee-kattegat.200951/ durcharbeiten


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich der Bluefin nicht *der Thunfisch* ist, der in dem ursprünglichen Thread das Thema ist


Das ist natürlich richtig.


----------

